# Front tension rod bush



## neptune tuning (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi all,
Has any one got one of this R32 GTR Nismo front tension rod bush no. 54476-RS-580 for sale ? I just need another one not a pair!
Regards,
Ken


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

I can get you that bushing if you want, in JAPAN have it tomorrow.


----------

